# emotional support in south london



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi ladies
In short - 
i'm not taking this 'secondary infertility' very well - i think i'm getting quite depressed.
I feel very low all the time and my social life is surrounded by those conceiving or have done.....i'm struggling.
I read about a woman in Wandsworth. We live near by. I can't find her info. I just need to chat and cry and feel crap for an hour on my own.
Any ideas?
Thanks
X


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi flower, I'm not in London to meet up but ive had some real lows due to our secondary if and am happy to chat things through on here or through pm if it helps at all x

Hopeful x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Flowerdue and Hopefulat35

I understand how you both feel...  .  I have spent the last few weeks hearing mums say, "I can't wait for the kids to go back to school or the kids are driving me mad".  I have had to bite my tongue very hard, but it is getting more difficult!  I have a lovely daughter, I am SO lucky.  I have re-arranged work days, asked mum to come up and look after her so I can have maximum time with her in the school holidays, using all my holiday to spend with her on days out.  I treasure my time and wish so much we can have another baby with the help of DE.  I know how you feel, I also feel very down.  I went to a baby shower Saturday, it was very hard.  I spent just 2 hours there then made my excuses.  Had a massive row with DP that morning which didn't help, probably because I was so tense about the baby shower.  The lady who is pregnant is lovely and I genuinely am really happy for her, but there were 2 other pregnant ladies there and it just really wasn't a good environment to be in for me.  One lady there said, probably forgetting I have only one daughter "you know what it is like when you have your 2nd baby".  I really wanted to scream, "No I don't because I can't have a 2nd baby".  DP doesn't understand how I feel at all I don't think.  He actually said I have no reason to feel sad or depressed.  I suffered with PND after my daughter was born so I recognise the signs and I feel really down.  There is lots of other surrounding stress in my life at the moment and lots of "ifs" and "buts" if DE works or not.  If it doesn't I guess I will feel a whole lot worse as at least at the moment I have hope.  Without hope I am not sure what I will do.  

Sorry for my long post, feeling very emotional and just want to say to you both, you are not alone.


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi lovely ladies!

Flower, how are you?

Lknapp, don't apologise for your post! Here is the one place we really can say how we feel where we not be judged and we will be understood! I know what you mean about biting your tongue. I know a woman with two kids, one of each, who works four days a week then on her day off moans about the kids! And she knows how we are struggling for number two. But you are right we have hope and that is a wonderful thing!!!

Xx


----------

